# BSNL- Unlimited for 500Rs????????



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi!!
Is it true that BSNL providing unlimited net for just 500 per month?
OR can u suggest me a ISP provider or internet connection for low cost for home use. I need unlimited.  
bye


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2004)

that is a dial up connection.....
u will have to pay for the isp charge,but.

this is already disscused, plz search and see.
*img70.exs.cx/img70/1381/search.png


----------



## imprince (Dec 4, 2004)

yes my dear ... im also using this ...Rs 500  

unlimilted


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

but what about telephone bill !!!!!!!!

but can be used .. nice offer


----------



## go4inet (Dec 4, 2004)

ranjithbajpe said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> Is it true that BSNL providing unlimited net for just 500 per month?
> OR can u suggest me a ISP provider or internet connection for low cost for home use. I need unlimited.
> bye



Yea Man !

I was bit busy these days and unable to check the forums and help ppl around.

Ya BSNL is giving Unlimited internet conenction through Normal Telephone, where you have a additional telephone system attached. The service costs you Rs.500 and bills are genrated automatically, you cannot make or receive calls via tht.

And BEST ISP is :

* Sify GOLD 3 Months Unlimited : Rs.499
* Sify GOLD 1 Month Unlimited : Rs.199

The best choice, But I guess these services are not available @ Banglore. You can contact Sify though.

Or NetOne from BSNL, 10 Paise perminute !

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## imprince (Dec 4, 2004)

go4inet said:
			
		

> ranjithbajpe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## klinux (Dec 4, 2004)

499 for unlimited over a dial up ?? wont that eat ur phone bill ??? is it 17**** number . even then how much do u pay for phone  ??

i switch between netone in the morning and sanchar at night . still bill is high . waiting for REAL dsl connections for good price in chennai


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2004)

man.. but you people have not yet cleared that after paying Rs. 500 per month do we have to still pay some more chareges or it is all for unlimited ?


----------



## pimpom (Dec 5, 2004)

Where I live, broadband is not yet available and BSNL provides what they call a 'Second b-fone". The connection is given as a dedicated additional line solely for Internet use, but based on an existing phone connection. They string a separate line from a convenient junction point. You just have to submit an application and there's no installation charge.

The rent is a fixed Rs.399/- per month. IMO, the best part is that there is NO other phone call charge. Internet account is separate and remains the same at Rs.500/- for 100 hrs.

As before, Internet access is free after 11 pm and whole day on Sundays and national holidays. So I can leave my connection 'on' the whole day on Sundays (like today), and after 11 pm on other days without paying anything other than the 399/- per month.

Basic line speed is 64k dial-up. Actual speed varies from excellent to rotten - download speeds from a constant >5KB/s to <0.5K.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Dec 5, 2004)

Well lemme claify

1. Telephone charges = Rs 500 + 10.2% tax (access to  only 17???? nos is allowed) thats is no other telephone charges

2. ISP charges.. depends on what & which package & ISP you use..you can also opt for the BSNL's CLI based connection (charged at  10p/min + tax)

Hitesh


----------



## imprince (Dec 5, 2004)

hitesh_hg said:
			
		

> Well lemme claify
> 
> 1. Telephone charges = Rs 500 + 10.2% tax (access to  only 17???? nos is allowed) thats is no other telephone charges
> 
> ...


Great Hitesh R u BSNL employ....   I think u checked ur bill very closly every month


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 6, 2004)

*yaah*

yaar as of now from the below link, the rates tooo exhorbitant....

*www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=111

hve a look. I had too search and ravage the whole site......


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2004)

so . still no unlimited from BSNL for a  fix pay ?


----------



## imprince (Dec 6, 2004)

i think its time for BROADBAND connection,,,, dial up is old thing


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 6, 2004)

hey, this is already discussed, and u all again post here....

BSNL dial up rs.500 + 10.2% tax + isp charges (assume 10 p per min ) = BSNL broadband rs. ????


----------



## ninekollara (Dec 6, 2004)

*net connection*

hello man.
 its better to use BSNL mobile.
 now BSNL offer 115 kb internet for post paid users. rent cost is  around 400-500 with unlimtted browsing...


----------



## imprince (Dec 6, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> hey, this is already discussed, and u all again post here....
> 
> BSNL dial up rs.500 + 10.2% tax + isp charges (assume 10 p per min ) = BSNL broadband rs. ????



what is the actual cost of BSNL's broadband connection,,,,, is it good to use


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: net connection*



			
				ninekollara said:
			
		

> hello man.
> its better to use BSNL mobile.
> now BSNL offer 115 kb internet for post paid users. rent cost is  around 400-500 with unlimtted browsing...



Yaar again not cleared.. is that gprs stuff ? then gprs can't be faster than 49 kbps and i have never seen 49 in gprs.. lolz.
ya it can go for 2-10 kbps .

so is it gprs ?


----------



## ninekollara (Dec 7, 2004)

*soorry*

i am really sorry frnd. this post was a reply, but wrongly posted. any way i was taliking on the BSNL is providing internet through mobile with GPRS.
it is only to the post paid users. they have two plans. unlimitted and limitted connection unlimmted costs around 400 Rs. rent with 115 kpbs band width


----------

